# Just had my signature removed for NO COMMERCIAL ADVERTISING



## lego man

Hi all,

What do you think ? 
I have had my signature removed via a moderator/administrator. 
They have deleted it and replaced it with...

***PLEASE, NO COMMERCIAL ADVERTISING - continuation, and your sig privileges will be removed***

Its seems to me that forum users are aloud to use commercial pictures on there signature but me !

I presume that the moderator/administrator the did this will be reading this post, and would love
them to explain there action as there are many uses that use commercial pictures for there
signature and icon pictures. Some even invade copyright.

I presume if I had used JBS, REVO, AWESOME, TT SHOP , or even HALFORDs there wouldn't be a problem!

LEGO

PS havent they got anything better to do?! What is the world coming too ! :roll:


----------



## AuTTiMan

No need to be a drama queen about it. Just fix the sig and move on.... [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## lego man

AuTTiMan said:


> No need to be a drama queen about it. Just fix the sig and move on.... [smiley=computer.gif]


Sorry AuTTiMan TT Forum Newbee thanks for your advice :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AuTTiMan

lego man said:


> AuTTiMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to be a drama queen about it. Just fix the sig and move on.... [smiley=computer.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry AuTTiMan TT Forum Newbee thanks for your advice :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Sometimes even a newbee can offer sound advice. Course I'm sure if I were to join in and call out the mods with you, my posting tenure would not be in question at all, would it? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies

I'm not sure if you are being deliberately disingenious by trying to suggest your signature has been removed simply because you use a picture of a Lego man in your signature and avatar, when I would have thought it was quite obvious that the issue is with the 'Vocal' content.

I don't know what it is there for and don't know the brand or product, but I would certainly have assumed that was a business that you have some involvement with - and I'm guessing a moderator has thought exactly the same. It makes little sense for it to be there, otherwise.

I'm presuming that would be a breach of forum rules (it would be on any other forum I'm involved with) so I'd say there's little cause for complaint. And this sort of public tantrum is rarely helpful - if you have an issue with it just contact the moderating team directly and sort it in private.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

i'd noticed it a few times and never saw a issue.. :roll: just carried on regardless (but end of the day it's not my call) i do miss the ladies infront of the lego man though... they were quite tasty


----------



## lego man

Mark Davies said:


> I'm not sure if you are being deliberately disingenious by trying to suggest your signature has been removed simply because you use a picture of a Lego man in your signature and avatar, when I would have thought it was quite obvious that the issue is with the 'Vocal' content.
> 
> I don't know what it is there for and don't know the brand or product, but I would certainly have assumed that was a business that you have some involvement with - and I'm guessing a moderator has thought exactly the same. It makes little sense for it to be there, otherwise.
> 
> I'm presuming that would be a breach of forum rules (it would be on any other forum I'm involved with) so I'd say there's little cause for complaint. And this sort of public tantrum is rarely helpful - if you have an issue with it just contact the moderating team directly and sort it in private.


Hi mark,

Thanks for your response.

My signature content was created on the interests i have in live. I see many signatures with different content in them which is no different to my own.

Not sure what you mean about public tantrum. [smiley=baby.gif]

I will contract them to see there response.

LEGO


----------



## lego man

tony_rigby_uk said:


> i'd noticed it a few times and never saw a issue.. :roll: just carried on regardless (but end of the day it's not my call) i do miss the ladies infront of the lego man though... they were quite tasty


I did't see a problem either, I see many signatures advertising remaps parts etc but sadly someone did not approve of mine. :?
wasn't ment to be a advert !! Just a bit of fun

LEGO


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

hmm bit difficult to contact a mod without knowing who it is.... i'd have thought a pm explaing the situation would be more friendly than just changing it.. perhaps thats just me, but i know a few of the mods and whould hope they'd have at least dropped me a PM if i was in that situation.


----------



## lego man

AuTTiMan said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AuTTiMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to be a drama queen about it. Just fix the sig and move on.... [smiley=computer.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry AuTTiMan TT Forum Newbee thanks for your advice :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes even a newbee can offer sound advice. Course I'm sure if I were to join in and call out the mods with you, my posting tenure would not be in question at all, would it? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting to the more mods you have the more I would take onboard you post! :lol: :lol: get a grip !

I only copied and pasted your username from the left thats all. 
Look man, I cant be Arsed !

Thanks for advice any how

LEGO


----------



## KentishTT

The main issue is that avatars and signatures are not funded advertising.

The forum survives with sponsorship and advertising so I can see why it is not allowed in an un-managed manner.


----------



## lego man

KentishTT said:


> The main issue is that avatars and signatures are not funded advertising.
> 
> The forum survives with sponsorship and advertising so I can see why it is not allowed in an un-managed manner.


Sure, I agree, but its no advert. It was based on my hobbies.


----------



## KentishTT

lego man said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main issue is that avatars and signatures are not funded advertising.
> 
> The forum survives with sponsorship and advertising so I can see why it is not allowed in an un-managed manner.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I agree, but its no advert. It was based on my hobbies.
Click to expand...

I guess that was not easy to tell from the sig 

I can't really tell to be honest just by looking at it; Vocal and gzero could both be business ventures for all I know.

If you had no links to any web addresses and if you did it was to something hobby related and non-profit making then I can't see the harm in it either.

You may notice that I have Vagcheck in my sig strip (and others do too) but they are site sponsors and the sig strip was also made by one of the TTF mods


----------



## AuTTiMan

lego man said:


> Are you suggesting to the more mods you have the more I would take onboard you post! :lol: :lol: get a grip !
> 
> LEGO


No, that was not what I was suggesting. 'Mods' was referring to the modereators/admins your are throwing a hissy fit with.

"Get a grip" indeed! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark

It is your business though isn't it mate? I saw it and didn't really care tbh, but I can understand why it's been removed. :?


----------



## AuTTiMan

Hark said:


> It is your business though isn't it mate? I saw it and didn't really care tbh, but I can understand why it's been removed. :?


According to Lego, he has a right to put advertisement in his sig whether the product he is advertising is sponsored or not. :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

As I understand it:

- The image and the direct links (which you have failed to mention in your post!) in your signature were advertising your commercial business.
- You are not an approved advertiser on the TTF.
- You have been adding adverts for your apps in posts which the mods have been deleting, but you put them back and have now created your sig with the advertising in it.

This advise was therefore given in your sig this time around. All perfect reasonable given the circumstances.


----------



## lego man

kmpowell said:


> As I understand it:
> 
> - The image and the direct links (which you have failed to mention in your post!) in your signature were advertising your commercial business.
> - You are not an approved advertiser on the TTF.
> - You have been adding adverts for your apps in posts which the mods have been deleting, but you put them back and have now created your sig with the advertising in it.
> 
> This advise was therefore given in your sig this time around. All perfect reasonable given the circumstances.


Incorrect information.

1. images did NOT have direct links attached within the images
3. I added one post to the forum, of which yes has been deleted (even then it wasnt a advert) . However I have not "put them back", and the sig is nothing like my post.

My sig has been there for a few weeks now!
So could you tell me what needs to modified on my sig to be approved via you and your admin team ?

Included in the sig was:-

A piece of lego ( I not advertising lego by the way)
some nice girls 
A gzero logo ( a brand that designs apps, Audi TT App coming soon does this count ! )
A iphone
My car ( please no )
Facebook logo
twitter
TTOC
Vocal Logo
plus I was going to Add our new Audi TT APP logo.

Personally I don't think it was doing any harm, and its a bit OTT !
However its not my forum and I don't pay the bills.

My sig was just like any other to show the TT forum my interests and not to make money. 
We spend thousands in marketing and wouldn't see the point wasting my time on here.

Thanks for your response.

LEGO


----------



## lego man

Hark said:


> It is your business though isn't it mate? I saw it and didn't really care tbh, but I can understand why it's been removed. :?


Shame, did it for a bit of fun. Oh well. Will change it to suit !

Is this forum really this serious ? life's to short as it is!! It hardly law braking :lol: :lol:

LEGO


----------



## lego man

AuTTiMan said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is your business though isn't it mate? I saw it and didn't really care tbh, but I can understand why it's been removed. :?
> 
> 
> 
> According to Lego, he has a right to put advertisement in his sig whether the product he is advertising is sponsored or not. :lol:
Click to expand...

Maybe the answer is to pay for so called advertising !

How much would this cost ?!


----------



## kmpowell

Hi Lego

We could tit for tat all day long, but I think it's best we put this to bed quickly. The bottom line is you had advertising in your signature for a commercial business that you own and run. That was in the form of a link and some display logos etc.

There is a blanket 'no commercial advertising' rule across the whole site that applies to everybody, so please don't think you have been singled out. Commercial advertising might not be spotted for a while (we have alot of registered users, so it's hard to track), but when it is it is swiftly acted upon.

Again, this isn't a personal vendetta, just adhersion to the rules (for everybody) that are there to protect our members.

If you do happen to see other people promoting a business for their own commercial gain, please do let us know and we will investigate.

In the mean time if you do want to investigate the costs of advertising on the TTF, please contact Jae.

Cheers


----------



## lego man

kmpowell said:


> Hi Lego
> 
> We could tit for tat all day long, but I think it's best we put this to bed quickly. The bottom line is you had advertising in your signature for a commercial business that you own and run. That was in the form of a link and some display logos etc.
> 
> There is a blanket 'no commercial advertising' rule across the whole site that applies to everybody, so please don't think you have been singled out. Commercial advertising might not be spotted for a while (we have alot of registered users, so it's hard to track), but when it is it is swiftly acted upon.
> 
> Again, this isn't a personal vendetta, just adhersion to the rules (for everybody) that are there to protect our members.
> 
> If you do happen to see other people promoting a business for their own commercial gain, please do let us know and we will investigate.
> 
> In the mean time if you do want to investigate the costs of advertising on the TTF, please contact Jae.
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Yes you are right, would could tit for tat all day, but the fact is its hardly commercial advertising.

Seems a bit of a joke to me.

Still will edit and replace. Please tell me if you think its ok. :wink:

LEGO


----------



## kmpowell

lego man said:


> but the fact is its hardly commercial advertising.
> 
> Seems a bit of a joke to me.


Why's it a joke?

You could potentially make money (and/or a personal gain) from your product/company via the placement of the link and/or image in your signature. That is commercial advertising.

I really don't understand how you can see it in any other light?!? :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

kmpowell said:


> Why's it a joke?
> 
> You could potentially make money (and/or a personal gain) from your product/company via the placement of the link and/or image in your signature. That is commercial advertising.
> 
> I really don't understand how you can see it in any other light?!? :?


Kev, I've read this thread from start to finish and at the end he said he'd sort it for your approval.

Isn't that the result you wanted? This post was a tad inflammatory (in my opinion). None of my business maybe but he's a popular bloke and we all make errors of judgement... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## kmpowell

rustyintegrale said:


> Isn't that the result you wanted?


Yes of course, but it would also be nice for members to understand why the rules are in place and not to call it 'a joke'.

As far as I can see it's commercial advertising, or am I missing something? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale

kmpowell said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the result you wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes of course, but it would also be nice for members to understand why the rules are in place and not to call it 'a joke'.
> 
> As far as I can see it's commercial advertising, or am I missing something? [smiley=book2.gif]
Click to expand...

Nope, not at all. Except he said he'd sort it.

Kev, it's none of my business. I'm not a mod and it's not my forum. I just felt your last comment was not required and you already had the result you asked for.

No hard feelings mate... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## kmpowell

rustyintegrale said:


> No hard feelings mate... :wink:


None at all mate, it's been a long day which perhaps has not helped my mood!


----------



## rustyintegrale

kmpowell said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hard feelings mate... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> None at all mate, it's been a long day which perhaps has not helped my mood!
Click to expand...

We've all been there mate... :wink: Chill with a beer or vino... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## lego man

kmpowel,

Like I said, I have no problem in editing my sig. Difference of a opinion which we are all intitled, and yes I do
think its a bit of a joke and its a bit OTT for a small sig that is hardly a advert.

Moving forward.

I would suggest in the future that if there is someone else out there with a similar problem that you 
would pm/email them to explain what is wrong while removing / changing there forum settings etc in not before.

This would give a better service and cause less friction between the users and the administrators 
when something like this may happen.

Thanks very much.

LEGO


----------



## AuTTiMan

lego man said:


> kmpowel,
> 
> Like I said, I have no problem in editing my sig. Difference of a opinion which we are all intitled, and yes I do
> think its a bit of a joke and its a bit OTT for a small sig that is hardly a advert.
> 
> Moving forward.
> 
> I would suggest in the future that if there is someone else out there with a similar problem that you
> would pm/email them to explain what is wrong while removing / changing there forum settings etc in not before.
> 
> This would give a better service and cause less friction between the users and the administrators
> when something like this may happen.
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> LEGO


The true joke is your inability to understand the rule you broke. Surely you aren't this stupid?


----------



## rustyintegrale

lego man said:


> kmpowel,
> 
> Like I said, I have no problem in editing my sig. Difference of a opinion which we are all intitled, and yes I do
> think its a bit of a joke and its a bit OTT for a small sig that is hardly a advert.


Lego, I stood up for you yesterday but today it's Kev's turn. 

He backed down when you offered to amend your sig. and admitted he'd had a tough day. That should've been the end of it. If you've broken the rules and seen the errors of your ways then both you and Kev should accept it as problem solved.

It's no huge big deal is it? If the rules regarding commercial advertising have been broken then they've been broken.

Let's all just kiss and make up... :-* :wink: 

cheers

rich


----------



## Trev TT

suggest you all get in your cars and go for a drive tonight on some nice clear roads, put on some tunes and Cruise :mrgreen:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Trev TT said:


> suggest you all get in your cars and go for a drive tonight on some nice clear roads, put on some tunes and Cruise :mrgreen:


There speaks the voice of reason...  Lovely evening, go for a drive, come home, spark up the barbie and sit in the garden with a beer or a bottle of vino...  

My idea of heaven... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## roddy

rustyintegrale said:


> Trev TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> suggest you all get in your cars and go for a drive tonight on some nice clear roads, put on some tunes and Cruise :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> There speaks the voice of reason...  Lovely evening, go for a drive, come home, spark up the barbie and sit in the garden with a beer or a bottle of vino...
> 
> My idea of heaven... :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> rich
Click to expand...

LOL :roll: :roll: . if only,,, another day of storms and incessant rain here !!!!.. [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## lego man

rustyintegrale said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowel,
> 
> Like I said, I have no problem in editing my sig. Difference of a opinion which we are all intitled, and yes I do
> think its a bit of a joke and its a bit OTT for a small sig that is hardly a advert.
Click to expand...

Lego, I stood up for you yesterday but today it's Kev's turn. 

He backed down when you offered to amend your sig. and admitted he'd had a tough day. That should've been the end of it. If you've broken the rules and seen the errors of your ways then both you and Kev should accept it as problem solved.

It's no huge big deal is it? If the rules regarding commercial advertising have been broken then they've been broken.

Let's all just kiss and make up... :-* :wink: 

I don't understand, who has got a problem here? Because I don't. 
The above is my opinion that's all. Surely I am aloud to say that!

Thought this thread was closed!!!

LEGO


----------



## kmpowell

*UPDATE - 24/11/2009*

Lego/Simon

So then, you decided to quietly slip in the advertising again, not only into an image but also linking to Twitter and Facebook pages for your company.

As I stated previously, if you did this again sig privileges would be switched off.

This is a note to let you know that this has therefore been actioned.


----------



## lego man

kmpowell said:


> *UPDATE - 24/11/2009*
> 
> Lego/Simon
> 
> So then, you decided to quietly slip in the advertising again, not only into an image but also linking to Twitter and Facebook pages for your company.
> 
> As I stated previously, if you did this again sig privileges would be switched off.
> 
> This is a note to let you know that this has therefore been actioned.


Look pal,

You obviously got some kind of problem with me. Twitter and Facebook is just another way of getting in touch with me, just like email, icq, msn etc.

Facebook is linked to my personal account. 
Twitter is linked to my personal account. 
GZero Blog link to my blog for all to see what I am up to.

Here are the links for all to see

http://twitter.com/gzero_lego
http://www.facebook.com/people/Simon-Insley/596203873
http://www.gzero.com/blog/blog.html

I removed all advertisements from my signature picture like you requested at the time. It has been the same jpg since you last approved it. Over 2 months ago.

The links have been on my signature for 2 months now.

What is your problem ??

LEGO

PS This is very interesting now.


----------



## kmpowell

lego man said:


> What is your problem ??


I don't have a problem, apart from when you link to things connected to Gzero (your commercial company), and advertising the web address in your signature image after being told not to. You even started a thread in off topic advertising a gzero product. As I have mentioned previously, we may not pick up on it straight away but we have a very good moderating team who keep things in order and alert the admin of problems. Your signature was again picked up on by the moderating team, it's nothing personal on my level.

It's very simple, and i'm not quite sure why you find it so difficult to understand. *There is no commercial advertising allowed unless you are a paid sponsor.*

End of.


----------



## lego man

kmpowell said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your problem ??
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem, apart from when you link to things connected to Gzero (your commercial company), and advertising the web address in your signature image after being told not to. As I have mentioned previously, we may not pick up on it straight away but we have a very good moderating team who keep things in order and alert the admin of problems. Your signature was again picked up on by the moderating team, it's nothing personal on my level.
> 
> It's very simple, and i'm not quite sure why you find it so difficult to understand. *There is no commercial advertising allowed unless you are a paid sponsor.*
> 
> End of.
Click to expand...

Lets go into a little more detail and address every problem you have with my sig.

1.Advertising my company.

In my picture, there is a small text in the left "Follow me". This is to show users differert ways for people to contact me/follow me. Next in line is pictures of different ways to contact me. In order Twitter logo, facebook logo, TTOC, GZero Blog. For those who cant remember my sig here it is.










Please can you explain in detail exactly why you and your moderators think this is commercial advertising with the above picture ?

2. Links

The following links was used in my sig. All links goto my Blogs and Facebook account. 
For those who again cant remember them here they are again.

http://twitter.com/gzero_lego
http://www.facebook.com/people/Simon-Insley/596203873
http://www.gzero.com/blog/blog.html

Please can you explain in detail exactly why you and your moderators think this is commercial advertising with the above links that was address with my sig ? Every link I used was linked directly to my personal blogs and Facebook account.

I am sure you will have a very good explanation and I think we all are looking forward to your answers.

LEGO


----------



## kmpowell

lego man said:


> Please can you explain in detail exactly why you and your moderators think this is commercial advertising with the above links that was address with my sig ? Every link I used was linked directly to my personal blogs and Facebook account.
> 
> I am sure you will have a very good explanation and I think we all are looking forward to your answers.


You seem to be the *ONLY* person here who can't comprehend something that is very very simple....

GZERO is your commercial business.
- you are displaying the gzero web address in the sig image
- you are linking to a gzero blog
- you statrted a gzero thread in off-topic to advertise a gzero product
- you are clearly linking to facebook/twitter pages just for the purpose of advertising gzero.

Commercial advertising is not allowed unless you are a paid sponsor. I really don't think we can be much clearer?!?


----------



## Guest

Wow, this is painful.

Stop crying, you are obviously advertising, it's pretty much all you do on here. I'm sick of hearing about your iphone apps coming soon.

Either pay up or get lost, the rules are obvious.


----------



## rustyintegrale

lego man said:


> I am sure you will have a very good explanation and I think we all are looking forward to your answers.
> 
> LEGO


Lego mate,

How can you deny what Kev is saying? If you want all those links to your business then surely you can do a good deal with Jae and the TTF to have them? How much could it cost you? :roll:

I suppose it's none of my business, but since I responded earlier to this thread I now get email notification of new replies. Not that I'm bothered by that, I just want to help you guys resolve this... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## lego man

You seem to be the *ONLY* person here who can't comprehend something that is very very simple....

1. GZERO is your commercial business.
2 you are displaying the gzero web address in the sig image
3 you are linking to a gzero blog
4 you statrted a gzero thread in off-topic to advertise a gzero product
5 you are clearly linking to facebook/twitter pages just for the purpose of advertising gzero.

Commercial advertising is not allowed unless you are a paid sponsor. I really don't think we can be much clearer?!?[/quote]

Response.

1.yes correct.
2. gzero link is for my blog. 
3. gzero is my persnoal blog that I update on what I do. (look out gents, more video coming)
4.I started a Gboost thread that I though may help people with slow PCs for nothing. GBoost is a FREE application.
Have a look it may help you. ( on second thoughts your not allowed !)
5. Thats your opinion ! Let me tell you some facts before you so call accuse me of advertising.

fact 1. I have been registered with Facebook for years now, way before I started Gzero.
fact 2. Twitter is a new way of communication, I use it on my iPhone and met plenty of TT owners on there. 
fact 3. The both above a are personally linked to me.

How the hell can this be advertising??

I really don't think we can be much clearer?!?

What is your real problem?? I don't believe its a lack of intelligence on your be-half.

LEGO


----------



## kmpowell

I can't be bothered saying the same thing over and over again.

Go and advertise your company elsewhere.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Aren't there others as well or do half compleeted sites not count ?


----------



## kmpowell

wallsendmag said:


> Aren't there others as well or do half compleeted sites not count ?


This is currently being discussed in the mods room. A list is being compiled and offending sigs will be removed.

Also, Lego is now in discussions with Jae regarding advertising rates etc.


----------



## Private Prozac

It's good to see that my official role as the forums most annoying, obnoxious & argumentative twathead have been filled by such an outstanding replacement.

Hats off to ya lego man!!


----------



## KammyTT

Private Prozac said:


> It's good to see that my official role as the forums most annoying, obnoxious & argumentative twathead have been filled by such an outstanding replacement.
> 
> Hats off to ya lego man!!


welcome back buddy :lol: :lol: :lol: you HAVE been missed


----------



## Private Prozac

Ahhhh. Shucks.  Thanks fella.

Just a passing visit though to see what's been going on. Good to see that the typical age for a forum member has now gone down to 12! Thank god for you adults eh!! :roll:


----------



## KammyTT

thats why we need you around :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac

Looking at the state of some of the threads mate, it would be a full-time occupation taking the p*ss out of that lot!! :lol:


----------



## KammyTT

you have missed loads!!

oh and i had a ukTTour that didnt go as planned


----------



## Private Prozac

I saw the pics mate. :wink: I always said that you couldn't bloody drive!

Anyway, best not clog up lego 'Mr Angry Grrrr' man's thread. I'm off to bed so catch ya in 6 months or so.


----------



## Wallsendmag

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't there others as well or do half completed sites not count ?
> 
> 
> 
> This is currently being discussed in the mods room. A list is being compiled and offending sigs will be removed.
> 
> Also, Lego is now in discussions with Jae regarding advertising rates etc.
Click to expand...

Seems to be more every day now.


----------



## Redscouse

What about this guy!?!?

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=41593


----------



## Ikon66

Redscouse said:


> What about this guy!?!?
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=41593


just a spammer, but he's gone now :wink:


----------

